# Shoreline apartments



## kaykher (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi

We are considering moving into shoreline apartments on the palm. Does anyone have any feedback?

Thanks


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Be careful which ones you choose as due to a dispute with the developer a lot of them have had their swimming pools drained and beach access blocked.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Be careful which ones you choose as due to a dispute with the developer a lot of them have had their swimming pools drained and beach access blocked.


This is old news now and currently none of the pools are drained. Access is free to all residents provided their landlord has paid the service charges. This is all you need to check prior to moving in. What are you looking for?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

kaykher said:


> Does anyone have any feedback?



EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee












(Sorry )


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

??????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Retnuh (Jul 31, 2012)

We did not have an access to GYM and Beach for 6 months as our Land Lord never paid maintenance fees. Make sure all is paid before you are considering renting an apartment.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Bigjimbo said:


> ??????????????????????????????????????????????



Audio feedback - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Like I said, sorry.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

We were told landlord had paid service charge but he hadn't. So we pulled out at the last minute. Even if landlord pays for several months, he might stop paying. Why risk it? Best to avoid Shoreline, Marina Residences and other Nakheel properties when there are plenty of options elsewhere.


----------

